# Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)



## MrKeyboard (3. Juni 2018)

*Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*

Ich suche ein neues Gehäuse. Aktuell habe ich das Coolermaster 690 II Advanced.

Verbaut werden sollen folgende Teile:
Intel i7 8700k mit der Möglichkeit des OCens auf 4,7 GHz
be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4
Palit GameRock Premium 1080 GTX
Asrock Z370 Extreme 4 ATX-Format
be quiet Straight Power 11 550W

RAM und SSD sind ja nicht so wichtig.

Ich hatte folgendes Gehäuse ins Auge gefasst: Fractal Design Define R6 Gunmetal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was muss das Gehäuse haben:

- Staubfilter
- Lüftersteuerung
- Kabelmanagement
- einen 5,25 Zoll Slot damit mein DVD-Brenner reinpasst, was heute viele Gehäuse nicht mehr haben
- es muss entsprechend groß sein, damit der Dark Rock Pro 4 reinpasst, ich meine der ist 16,5 cm hoch und da wird es häufig schon eng

Meine Fragen:

1.) Kennt ihr ein Gehäuse, was designmäßig besser aussieht ? 
Das Fractal ist ja sehr gut von der Technik her, aber optisch sieht es aus, wie ein schwarzer Klotz. 
Farblich habe ich Gunmetal genommen, da man bei pur schwarz zwar Staubwischen kann, aber fünf Minuten später sieht man wieder ein paar Flusen.

2.) Wer nutzt die Lüftersteuerung des Fractal R6 ? 
Ich hatte gehört, man schließt alle Lüfter (Gehäuse und CPU) an die Lüftersteuerung an und verbindet die Lüftersteuerung dann mit dem Anschluss für den CPU-Lüfter auf dem Mainboard. Problem ist dann doch, das alle Gehäuselüfter sich am CPU-Lüfter orientieren oder ?
Das Asrock-Board hat verbaut, einen Anschluss für den CPU-Lüfter und 3 Anschlüsse für Gehäuse-Lüfter.
Gibt es folgende Möglichkeit: Anschluss 1 mit einem Y-Kabel steuert beide Frontlüfter, Anschluss 2 steuert den Hecklüfter, Anschluss 3 steuert mit einem Y-Kabel beide Lüfter im Deckel, womit die warme Luft nach oben rausgeblasen wird ?


----------



## Gast20180803 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: GehÃ¤use fÃ¼r Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*

der hier: NZXT Phantom Big-Tower black: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

in anderer farbe: NZXT Phantom Big-Tower PC-Gehause weiss: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## airXgamer (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*

Du wirst  im Define R6, sofern du kein  extremes OC betreibst, nicht mehr als die drei Standard Lüfter brauchen. Diese sind ganz ok. Der von dir vorgeschlagene Lüfteraufbau sollte so gehen, ich persönlich finde die Lüftersteuerung des R6 nicht besonders praktisch ("Tür auf, mit den Fingern den Hebel suchen, verschieben, Tür zu" dann ist dir das Ding zu laut, also "Tür auf....").

Probiere es erst mal mit den Lüftern die beim Gehäuse dabei sind.


----------



## Darkscream (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*

Mal eine Anmerkung zur  Lüftersteuerung, diese brauchst du nicht, da du  ja genügend auf dem Board hast und wie du selbst festgestellt hast mit  Y-Kabeln arbeiten kannst. 2 davon sind auch für 3Pin Lüfter geeignet und  noch mal 2  für Pumpen, welche bis 1,5A ausgelegt sind, diese 2 halten 4  Gehäuselüfter auch aus.
Kabelmanagement hat eigentlich jedes  Gehäuse, dass eine eben mehr und das andere weniger. Hier ist mehr  Abstand zischen Mainboard Tray und hinter Seitenwand aber sicher ein  Vorteil.
Welches Gehäuse ist denn kein Klotz für dich, könnte mir  nämlich vorstellen das allmanso ein wenig über das Ziel hinaus  geschossen ist. Mir gefällt das Teil nämlich auch nicht weil es die  Anmutung eines Karton's hat wenn es dunkel ist. So was wie das Phantom  wäre mir aber zu viel des guten  
Hab  mal ein paar Filter gesetzt, so viele sind es jetzt gar nicht mehr:  PC-Gehäuse mit Formfaktor Mainboard: ATX, Extern 5.25" ab 1x, CPU-Kühler Höhe ab 170mm, Besonderheiten: Kabelmanagement/Staubfilter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MrKeyboard (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*

Am ehesten würde mir optisch noch diese zusagen: Cooler Master CM 690 III Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi Tower ohne NT | Mindfactory.de

Das ist der Nachfolger meines aktuellen Gehäuses. Es zumindest in der Front silberne Zierleisten und ist nicht komplett schwarz. Aber wegen dem CPU-Kühler werde ich es mir nicht holen, da es sonst sehr eng wird.

Schlussendlich wird es wohl doch auf ein R6 von Fractal Design hinauslaufen.

Ich habe jetzt gelesen, dass beim R6 z.B. der Powerschalter nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr funktionierte und es schwer war ein Ersatzteil zu bekommen.
Außerdem haben einige behauptet, das das R5 besser war als das R6. 

Gibt es dazu Meinungen bezüglich Verarbeitung des R6 und ob das R6 besser ist als das R5 in der Praxis ?


----------



## airXgamer (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*

Könntest du die entsprechenden Meldungen mal zitieren?
Mir ist jetzt so auf Anhieb kein kaputter Schalter am R6 hier im Forum bekannt und hier laufen schon einige dieser Gehäuse 
Mit so etwas hat Fractal Design auch beim R5 Probleme gehabt, da sind einige Lüftersteuerungen angekokelt (wobei die Netzteile daran zumindest in einigen Fällen nicht so ganz unschuldig waren). Den Support von Fractal Design habe ich bisher nur positiv in Erinnerung, habe da aber auch noch keinen Garantiefall eingereicht sondern nur Nachfragen zu den Produkten gestellt. Entgegen dem Layout der Homepage gibt es durchaus einen Deutsch-sprachigen Support.

Die Verarbeitung des R5 ist sehr gut, habe an meinem nichts zu meckern. Zum R6 kann ich hier keinen Vergleich liefern, das habe ich noch nicht in den Fingern gehabt.


----------



## MrKeyboard (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*

Zitat Beitrag #3
zu schlechten USB-Anschlüssen an der Front des R5 und zum schlechten Support: Test - Fractal Design Define R6 im Test: In 6. Generation empfehlenswert | ComputerBase Forum

Zitat Beitrag #76
über das Gemecker über das R6 und ob es bessere Gehäuse gibt am Markt : Test - Fractal Design Define R6 im Test: In 6. Generation empfehlenswert| Seite 4 | ComputerBase Forum

Allgemein wird in dem Thread zum R6-Test viel über das Gehäuse gemeckert, obwohl es in den Test diverser Magazine gut abgeschnitten hat. Vielleicht auch einfach nur die "übliche deutsche Meckerei" ergo kein Gehäuse ist perfekt, sonst muss man selbst eins bauen.

Wie sind denn hier die Erfahrungen zum R5 und dem R6 und die Entwicklung vom R5 zum R6 ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*

Deine Wünsche wären dieser Filter, schau einfach, ob Dir optisch etwas gefällt und dann reden wir gemeinsam über die Güte des Gehäuses:
PC-Gehäuse mit Formfaktor Mainboard: ATX, Extern 5.25" ab 1x, Lüftergröße hinten: 140mm, Lüftergröße oben: 140mm, CPU-Kühler Höhe ab 170mm, Besonderheiten: Staubfilter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MrKeyboard (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*

Ich habe mir die Liste angeschaut und vom Design haut mich da nichts sofort vom Hocker.

Nachdem ich mir die Test vom R6 noch einmal durchgelesen habe, bleibe ich doch beim R6, da es leise und gut kühlend arbeiten soll. Außerdem hat man viele Möglichkeiten im Innenraum bezüglich Einbau.
Deshalb noch einmal die Frage: Wie sind denn hier die Erfahrungen zum R5 und dem R6 und die Entwicklung vom R5 zum R6 ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*



MrKeyboard schrieb:


> Deshalb noch einmal die Frage: Wie sind denn hier die Erfahrungen zum R5 und dem R6 und die Entwicklung vom R5 zum R6 ?


Ich kenne nur das R5: [Lesertest] Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition
Das R6 macht alles besser, nur den Deckel oben mag ich nicht, denn ein Lüfter oben ist ganz hilfreich. 
Mit einer GTX 1080 reicht aber hinten einer und vorne zwei. Ich würde zum R6 für hinten eine 
Fractal HF 14 dazu kaufen und beide originalen Lüfter nach vorne bauen.


----------



## MrKeyboard (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*

Ich brauche doch keinen Lüfter zukaufen. Laut Hersteller hat das R6 3x Fractal Design Dynamic X2 GP-14 140 Lüfter verbaut, zwei vorne zum Einblasen und hinten einen zum Rausblasen.
Die eingebauten Lüfter sollen laut Fractal Design leiser sein, dafür aber weniger Luftdurchsatz haben. Die Venturi HF 14 sind lauter, aber kühlen besser.

Was meint ihr eigentlich, Fenster oder nicht Fenster ? Hört man aus der Version mit Fenster mehr Lautheit aus dem Gehäuse raus, als bei einem komplett geschlossenen Gehäuse ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*

Stimmt, das R6 hat ja schon vorne 2 Lüfter eingebaut, dann reicht das:
Fractal Design Define R6 Blackout Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU



MrKeyboard schrieb:


> Was meint ihr eigentlich, Fenster oder nicht Fenster ? Hört man aus der Version mit Fenster mehr Lautheit aus dem Gehäuse raus, als bei einem komplett geschlossenen Gehäuse ?


Es ist ganz nett, vor allem, weil man Fehler schneller sieht und z.B. auch die Fehler LED auf dem Mainboard, und ein bisschen Beleuchtung ist dann auch ganz nett. Ich habe mein R5-PCGH gerade mit Sichtfenster nachgerüstet und es macht akustisch keinen wahrnehmbaren Unterschied.


----------



## MrKeyboard (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*

So jetzt muss ich nur noch das R6 mit Fenster in Gunmetal bekommen. Da das meine bevorzugte Farbe ist.

Das R6 in Blackout TG kostet bei der Mindfactory 124,44 €. Das Gunmetal ohne Fenster liegt auch so bei 125,- €. Nur das R6 in Gunmetal mit Fenster geht bei Alternate bei 145,90 € los.
10,- € Aufpreis für die Version mit Fenster sind ja üblich, aber gleich 20,- € mehr für "bessere Einblicke" ?
Naja einmal abwarten, ob die Mindfactory vielleicht in absehbarer Zeit das Case bekommt und zu welchem Preis.

Aber erst einmal danke für die Beratung euch allen.


----------



## MrKeyboard (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*

Eine dumme Frage am Rande. Mir ist aufgefallen, die im R6 verbauten Gehäuselüfter sind alle 3x 3 pin-Lüfter und alle Chassis-Fan-Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard sind 4 pin. Mechanisch passt 3 pin ja auf 4 pin. Nur wie steuer ich dann die Lüfter ?

Ich meine bei den 3 pin-Lüftern fehlt doch der vierte Pin für das Drehzahlsignal oder ? Dann kann ich die 3 pin-Lüfter nur per Spannung steuern, also auf 7V oder 12V laufen lassen.

In meinem aktuellen Gehäuse, das von Mainboardseite nur 3pin unterstützt, laufen die Lüfter auch permanent mit 1.200rpm auf 100%.

Muss ich mir jetzt für eine anständige Lüftersteuerung drei neue 4-pin-Lüfter kaufen ? Ich will nämlich gerne die Lüfter im Desktopmodus (Surfen) so leise wie möglich halten und erst wenn Spieleleistung gefordert wird, sie zum "hochdrehen" animieren. 

Ich befürchte nur, lasse ich die Gehäuselüfter mit 7V laufen, reicht die Leistung fürs Surfen, aber nicht zum Spielen und bei permanten 12V ist es vielleicht zu laut und die Leistung wird nicht benötigt, wenn man gerade nur surft, oder liege ich da falsch ?


P.S.: Kann ich meine sieben Jahre alte Wärmeleitpaste "Thermal Elixer Scyte-1000" aus 2011 noch verwenden, die Paste ist noch super, nicht bröckelig und nichts und wurde immer in der verschlossenen Tube aufbewahrt? Laut Verpackung ist sie einsetzbar bis zu einer TDP von 180Watt. Oder lohnt sich die Anschaffung einer neuen Paste wie der "Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut" ?


----------



## claster17 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*



MrKeyboard schrieb:


> Eine dumme Frage am Rande. Mir ist aufgefallen, die im R6 verbauten Gehäuselüfter sind alle 3x 3 pin-Lüfter und alle Chassis-Fan-Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard sind 4 pin. Mechanisch passt 3 pin ja auf 4 pin. Nur wie steuer ich dann die Lüfter ?
> Ich meine bei den 3 pin-Lüftern fehlt doch der vierte Pin für das Drehzahlsignal oder ? Dann kann ich die 3 pin-Lüfter nur per Spannung steuern, also auf 7V oder 12V laufen lassen.



Wenn ich Seite 33 im Handbuch des R6 richtig interpretiere, kann der im Gehäuse verbaute Lüfterhub ein PWM-Signal vom Board in eine Spannungsregelung für 3pin-Lüfter umwandeln. 0-20% ergeben laut Diagramm 5V und bis 100% ist es ein linearer Anstieg bis 12V.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Muss ich mir jetzt für eine anständige Lüftersteuerung drei neue 4-pin-Lüfter kaufen ? Ich will nämlich gerne die Lüfter im Desktopmodus (Surfen) so leise wie möglich halten und erst wenn Spieleleistung gefordert wird, sie zum "hochdrehen" animieren.



Eine gute Lüftersteuerung (z.B. Aquaero) kann Lüfter sowohl per PWM als auch Spannung regeln. Letzteres sogar stufenlos von 0 bis 12V.
Beispiel: Mein eLoop B14-2 läuft dank Aquaero 6 LT je nach Bedarf mit mindestens 3V und maximal 9V.
Für dich reicht der vorinstallierte Lüfterhub allerdings mehr als aus. Eine dedizierte Lüftersteuerung halte ich in deinem Fall für unnötig.



> Ich befürchte nur, lasse ich die Gehäuselüfter mit 7V laufen, reicht die Leistung fürs Surfen, aber nicht zum Spielen und bei permanten 12V ist es vielleicht zu laut und die Leistung wird nicht benötigt, wenn man gerade nur surft, oder liege ich da falsch?



Meinen Erfahrungen aus dem R5 (2600K, R9 380, 2x 140mm Standard-Fractal rein, 2x 140mm eLoop B14-2 raus) zufolge kannst du die Lüfter durchgehend mit unhörbaren 5V laufen lassen und falls es dir doch zu warm wird, sollten immer noch sehr leise 7V mehr als ausreichen. Sonderlich viel Abwärme hast du schließlich nicht zu bewältigen.



> Kann ich meine sieben Jahre alte Wärmeleitpaste "Thermal Elixer Scyte-1000" aus 2011 noch verwenden, die Paste ist noch super, nicht bröckelig und nichts und wurde immer in der verschlossenen Tube aufbewahrt? Laut Verpackung ist sie einsetzbar bis zu einer TDP von 180Watt. Oder lohnt sich die Anschaffung einer neuen Paste wie der "Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut" ?



Deine alte ist zwar keine besondere WLP, aber die Kryonaut macht auch nur wenige Grad Unterschied aus. Probier es einfach aus. Notfalls kannst du jederzeit Alternativen nachkaufen.
Auf der Webseite steht was anderes: "Im Vergleich zur Standard Scythe Wärmeleistpaste  konnte bei einer TDP von 180 W die Leistungsfähigkeit um 5% verbessert werden."


----------



## MrKeyboard (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*

1.)
Ich will den i7 8700k mit 4,7 GHz auf allen Kernen betreiben. Kombiniert mit Undervolting, wie in der PCGH 06/2018.
Idle 800 MHz bei 0,63 V und Last 4,7 GHz bei 1,18 V. Laut der Zeitschrift wurde die CPU dabei 60,1 °C warm und die verwendeten eine Wasserkühlung von Fractal Design Celsius S36.
Da habe ich ehrlich die Befürchtung, das mit einer Luftkühlung und dann nicht auf 12 V, sondern nur auf 7 V, eine höhere Temperatur unter Last erreicht wird.
Obwohl, ich verwende als CPU-Kühler den be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4, der müsste die CPU entsprechend kühlen.

2.)
Welche Lüfterkonfiguration ist die beste ?
Möglichkeit 1: alle Lüfter (Case+CPU) per R6-Lüfterhub an den CPU-Lüftersteckplatz auf dem Mainboard anschließen. Dann orientieren sich aber alle Lüfter an der CPU.

Möglichkeit 2: CPU-Lüfter an den CPU-Lüftersteckplatz am Mainboard anschließen und die Gehäuselüfter per R6-Lüfterhub steuern, der Hub wird dann über Case-Lüftersteckplatz am Mainboard betrieben und gesteuert.

Möglichkeit 3: CPU-Lüfter an CPU-Lüftersteckplatz am Mainboard anschließen und die Gehäuselüfter ans Mainboard anschließen und über das Bios steuern und das R6-Lüfterhub außen vor lassen.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*

Du machst dir irgendwie Gedanken über ungelegte Eier.

Ist doch der CPU total egal ob die 3°C wärmer ist, wenn die Gehäuselüfter auf 7V laufen. Probiere es doch einfach aus, wenn alles da und zusammengebaut ist. CPU-Lüfter an CPU-Fan, Rest an Steuerung, wenn es dir zu laut/warm ist fängst du an zu basteln (deine 3 Möglichkeiten, finden sich vermutlich noch weitere Kombinationen;
Bißchen muss man halt auch immer rumbasteln und einen Kompromiss aus Lautstärke-Wärme finden.

Zum Thema "Undervolting", ist zwar eigentlich ganz easy, aber auch da gilt: jede CPU ist anders. Behutsam runter gehen und testen. Im vornherein einen fixen Wert nehmen und einstellen kann schief gehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*



MrKeyboard schrieb:


> Ich suche ein neues Gehäuse... ?


Hast Du Dich immer noch nicht entschieden?

Ich versuche seit zwei Jahren mein R5-PCGH irgendwie ruhig zu bekommen. Aber Ruhe und potente Hardware ist mit nur einem ausblasendem Lüfter sehr schwierig. Gedämmte Gehäuse sind in jeder Hinsicht kontraproduktiv, weil sie die Temperaturen massiv erhöhen. Zum einen fehlen die wichtigen Lüfter oben im Deckel, die Ansaugung ist in der Regel restriktiv, wenn man höhere Luftströme möchte,  und die Dämmung der Gehäusewände reduziert die Wärmeangabe an die Umgebung. In der Summe ist ein offenes Gehäuse mit guten Lüftern meiner Erfahrung nach leiser. Bleiben HDD Geräusche. da lohnt dan eine Dämmung, aber HDDs sollten eh rausfleigen ode rirgendwo extern vie WLAN angebunden sein,

Nimm darum ein einfaches Sharkoon Gehäuse und lege das gesparte Geld in gute Lüfter wie die Fractal HF Reihe an. Dann bekommt man den Rechner auch ruhig. Vier Lüfter reichen, vorne zweimal mit 140mm rein, hinten und oben hinten raus und Ruhe ist und kühl ist es.
PC-Gehäuse mit Hersteller: Sharkoon, Formfaktor Mainboard: ATX, Netzteil Formfaktor: ATX, Lüftergröße vorne: 140mm Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



MrKeyboard schrieb:


> Eine dumme Frage am Rande. Mir ist aufgefallen, die im R6 verbauten Gehäuselüfter sind alle 3x 3 pin-Lüfter und alle Chassis-Fan-Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard sind 4 pin. Mechanisch passt 3 pin ja auf 4 pin. Nur wie steuer ich dann die Lüfter ?


Im R6 ist es elegant gelöst. Ansonsten bieten sehr viele Mainboards die Option, von 4-PIN PWM auf 3-PIN Spannungsregelung umzuschalten. Muss man aber aufpassen, einige Kandidaten sparen daran.


----------



## patricko0 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*

Also ich würde mir anstatt den DarkRockPro4 den Noctua NH-D15, kühlt besser beim OC.

Die nehmen sich nicht viel, hier paar Daten:
Dark Rock Pro 4  > NH-D15 ? - [Solved] - Components

According to the Tom's Hardware review on Dark Rock Pro 4, it performs worse on temps wise than Dark Rock Pro 3 due to the 500 RPM speed cap on 2nd fan,
review: Testing Results & Conclusion - be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4: Return to the Dark Side

And in Tom's Hardware review of Dark Rock Pro 3, you'll get a bit worse temps with it than with NH-D15 while noise is about the same level between both of them,
review: Test Results & Conclusion - be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Review


----------



## claster17 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*

Den Lüfterhub einfach an einen anderen PWM-Anschluss stecken und feste 20% oder 40% einstellen.
Das Extreme4 unterstützt Spannungsregelung nur für CPU_FAN. Alle anderen sind ausschließlich PWM.


----------



## MrKeyboard (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Gaming gesucht (i7 8700k + GTX 1080 + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4)*

Hatte ich noch gar nicht geschrieben. Den R6 von Fractal Design habe ich mir vor ein paar Tagen bestellt und der CPU-Kühler be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 ist auch schon angekommen. Zum Wochenende kann das Basteln dann losgehen.

Es ging mir  nur noch um den Erfahrungsaustausch zur Lüftersteuerung, wegen Mainboard 4 pin und Gehäuselüfter 3 pin. Schließlich ist meine Kombi aus CPU, Board und Gehäuse nicht so exotisch, da wollte ich mal hören, wie andere Leute das mit der Lüftung vor mir gelöst haben.
Ich werde es erstmal so machen, wie claster17 es schon schrieb. Dann guck ich mal, wie warm/laut es wird und dann kann ich immernoch Lüfter im Deckel einbauen.

Habe gerade gesehen, das R6 von Alternate kommt schon morgen. Es übernachtet noch im Paketzentrum in Obertshausen.


----------

